# Meet number 15......



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2018)

Great granddaughter that is;
This is my youngest sons first grand baby and her name is Ava. 
Number 16 is due in August from his other daughter.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh my goodness Pappy. She is just the cutest little girl ever. 
Congratulations . Wow! Fifteen grandkids is really something.
And with 16 on the way. How exciting


----------



## StarSong (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations!  She looks very sweet!


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh what a Beautiful doll. I can't imagine how wonderful it is to have 16 Grandchildren. I only have 3 and how they have stolen my heart. Grandchildren are the best.


----------



## Falcon (Jul 18, 2018)

What a little  angel !


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations Pappy!! I am on #14 and waiting!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 18, 2018)

She's perfection! Congratulations, Pappy.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 18, 2018)

Oh! How sweet. Congratulations,Pappy.


----------



## DaveA (Jul 18, 2018)

What a little sweetheart.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats Pappy,what an adorable child


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2018)

Congrats, Pappy. She is beautiful.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 18, 2018)

Ooooooh she's is just a little beauty Pappy, what a little doll!! :love_heart:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2018)

Congratulations, Great Grand Pappy!


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

What a cutie! Congrats Pappy!


----------



## twinkles (Jul 19, 2018)

congratulations  pappy she is a doll


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2018)

Precious!


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 19, 2018)

just a little doll...so precious 

I'm stuck at 15 grandkids...but great grandkids?
Man, Pappy, yer old


----------



## AprilT (Jul 19, 2018)

Picture perfect.  Congrats to you and the rest of the family.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2018)

How precious, congratulations Pappy to you and your family! :love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks to all of you. And yes Gary, the fire down below is starting to fizzle out. Been hitched almost 61 years to a real sweetheart.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

Pappy said:


> Thanks to all of you. And yes Gary, the fire down below is starting to fizzle out. Been hitched almost 61 years to a real sweetheart.


But, old sir, you are soooooo cool, so cool
That's what's so wonderful about this site
You senior seniors give us mid and upstart seniors a light to show the way
Cheers to you, sir Pappy...yessir


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 20, 2018)

Gotta say right here...gonna call out a few elder seniors that rock this place
Meanderer...kills it
Falcon is a god...but a cool god
Pappy, of course
Ken N
AZ Jim
You guys are such a positive force that solidifies a rare dynamic to this site

there's others, I'm sure, but my memory.... well, I'm not far behind you guys

wait, Ken N is only in his early seventies....but still rocks


----------

